
Toyota Filed Patent for 'Flying Car' with Wheels Doubling as Rotors (2018) - boogies
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/23923/toyota-files-patent-for-flying-car-with-wheels-doubling-as-rotors
======
boogies
Wasn’t there a requirement for working models to apply for a patent? Is there
a guarantee that there’s been real research into practicality for anything
that’s patented?

